# online portfolio tracker



## bootsie (Aug 30, 2010)

What free and easy online sites are people using. I was using Yahoo finance but they "improved" it and its gone to the crapper.. What do people use to track their portfolios. I can't download soft ware just looking for nice internet application people like -- have tried globe invester in past


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Google finance

Free realtime quotes (15 mins delayed for TSX though) Dividends can be tracked and added to you portfolio as well. It shows a graph of the portfolio value over time

You can add stock dates to your calender and filter dates by portfolio etc

I prefer it over Quicken for these features


----------



## tendim (Nov 18, 2010)

Stockhouse.com. Twice in the past year their USD/CAD exchange source has gone flakey, but other than that I love the site.

It isn't as fast as Google (I still find Google to be the fastest online portfolio tool) but I find it has many more features (analysis of portfolio, more accurate way of tracking deposits/debits to/from accounts, etc) which make the slight lag worth it. Biggest downside? No real mobile access.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

I use the Globe Advisor, Morningstar Canda has it also.


----------



## Greyhound86 (Feb 21, 2010)

When picking one to use I allways want to make sure I can look back and calculate my adjusted cost base (ACB) on any stocks/etf/fund I have bought.

Makes things much easier when doing your taxes. 


I ended up using Globe Investor Gold as I felt it was the best one for keeping track of buys, sells, dividends and distributions. The div/dist are done automatically by the system.

It costs money to subscribe but I wanted the online edition of the Globe & Mail anyway and it is included in the price so it did not really cost me anything. 

However if you only want to have a list of stocks and their current prices Google and Yahoo are better. The "Stocklist" on Globe Investor is too busy and hard on the eyes. 

I use Yahoo for stocks I am watching as it is quick to get a quote and then add the stock to your list. (they call it a "portfolio" even though you don't have to enter buys/sells - that is optionable).


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Google can also track buys/sells, and adds div/dist to cash automatically

If you input the commission with transactions it will calculate that into the cost basis, which I suppose you could use to calculate the ACB based on total # shares? I use Quicken for that


----------

